# Creepy real estate



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Would you buy a house where murders were committed, or was allegedly haunted?

http://realestate.msn.com/article.aspx?cp-documentid=23504393&GT1=35006


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think it would bother me. Might get a good deal too.  Just be careful where you dig in the yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something similar happened to a friend of mine years ago. Well into the negotiations for a house he wanted to buy, the realtor mentioned that a member of the previous owner's family had committed suicide in the garage. That didn't stop him from buying the house, and apparently no distressed spirit hung out there to bother him


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I think properties are haunted more by adjustable rate mortgages than spirits.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I would probably go there for price and maybe my "sensitive" girl friend would hang out less


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Depends. I would buy a haunted house, i wouldn't have an issue with that. I wouldn't like one where people were murdered though, that's a different level of creepy. The house I live in has ghosts, but they don't do much. Just appear suddenly and surprise people. I don't mind harmless/peaceful/happy ghosts. A place with murder has a high chance of having vengeful ghosts which could be more frightful then the ones that are in my house. and this particular house being the place of such a horrible and unforgiving act of Jeffry Dahmer I would NEVER buy, live, or even go to that house.


----------

